# Cruze Predator Ram Air Hood



## derekrichter42 (Mar 10, 2013)

I am planning on installing the predator ram air hood developed by BMC extreme customs and laying carbon fiber vinyl over the top. has anyone else done this instead of painting? If so, how did turn out? Better than paint? I like the carbon fiber look, but there arent any carbon fiber hoods that have the design that i like as much as the predator ram hood...


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

You don't really need to add your 2 cents if it is just putting someone or their ideas down. He wasn't asking if you approved of it, if you don't have anything good/nice to add then please move to the next thread. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

derekrichter42 said:


> I am planning on installing the predator ram air hood developed by BMC extreme customs and laying carbon fiber vinyl over the top. has anyone else done this instead of painting? If so, how did turn out? Better than paint? I like the carbon fiber look, but there arent any carbon fiber hoods that have the design that i like as much as the predator ram hood...


I've seen the C/F Vinyl jobs several times (Son owns a Tuner Shop in Elk Grove Il).....many of his clients have had it done to the glass hoods.
The product looks just fine and is a real fooler for the real deal.
Naturally, installed poorly it would look like a unmade bed.

If thats your look, I think you'll be pleased.

Rob


----------



## cruzester (Apr 26, 2011)

You will have to clear coat the fiberglass hood first, or else the vinyl will not adhere to the flat finish. Then if you already go that far as to clear coat, then you might as well paint your hood the same color as your car. Then you can decide after you paint if you want to wrap it with the vinyl of your choice. You will have to wait a minimum of 30 to 60 days for the paint to fully cure... This is a reality.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> You don't really need to add your 2 cents if it is just putting someone or their ideas down. He wasn't asking if you approved of it, if you don't have anything good/nice to add then please move to the next thread.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I'll do one better.  post deleted.

It is a sweet looking hood. Some say it makes the Cruze look too aggressive. I say isn't that the point? I also like that it's not a fake hood. The ram air is functional.

Overlaying carbon fiber could be a challenge, but if you pull it off, I'm sure it'll look good. What color is your Cruze?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'll do one better.  post deleted.
> 
> It is a sweet looking hood. Some say it makes the Cruze look too aggressive. I say isn't that the point? I also like that it's not a fake hood. The ram air is functional.
> 
> Overlaying carbon fiber could be a challenge, but if you pull it off, I'm sure it'll look good. What color is your Cruze?


Thanks!

And ya that should look pretty sweet, never thought about that before but cool idea!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## derekrichter42 (Mar 10, 2013)

Chevyderek72 said:


> You don't really need to add your 2 cents if it is just putting someone or their ideas down. He wasn't asking if you approved of it, if you don't have anything good/nice to add then please move to the next thread.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


What did they say? Haha i never even saw it but yeah i think it'll look good i might just get it painted though...


----------



## derekrichter42 (Mar 10, 2013)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'll do one better.  post deleted.
> 
> It is a sweet looking hood. Some say it makes the Cruze look too aggressive. I say isn't that the point? I also like that it's not a fake hood. The ram air is functional.
> 
> Overlaying carbon fiber could be a challenge, but if you pull it off, I'm sure it'll look good. What color is your Cruze?


Thanks for the support! haha yeah the hood is supposed to make it look aggressive If you don't like it, don't buy it right? I've had some experience with laying graphics but never done anything as crazy as around the scoops on that hood. I figure with patience i'll be fine.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

if you want rice , just go buy some uncle ben's , its much cheaper 

i dont approuve , cause there is a guy who bought it here in saguenay and i think its a bit much... but if your gonna do it go all out man and get the one with the built in
air box and do a dyno with it to see if its worth it  look forward to the results


----------



## jc. (Jul 28, 2019)

ont conseil de mettre des pins sur le devant du capot sur le site .est-ce vraiment nécessaire sinon je ne me le procurerai pas


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jc. said:


> ont conseil de mettre des pins sur le devant du capot sur le site .est-ce vraiment nécessaire sinon je ne me le procurerai pas


From Google Translate: have advice to put pins on the front of the hood on the site. is it really necessary otherwise i will not get it

Yes you will need hood pins. (Oui, vous aurez besoin d'épingles de capot.)









25.93US $ |Racing Car Hood Pin Plus Flush Mount latch Kit Lock With Keys| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com







Please use Google translate and post in English. You can still also post in French if you wish if you think it will better get your point across.
Veuillez utiliser Google traduire et publier en anglais. Vous pouvez également publier en français si vous le souhaitez si vous pensez que cela fera mieux passer votre message.


----------

